# Honda or........



## zork52 (Feb 8, 2016)

Quick story, I'm a new member. I live HIGH on a hill in Fitchburg, Mass.

I traded in my Honda HS828 (21 years old) this fall because I got tired of flinging around the tracks as I do both a driveway, LONG sidewalk, front yard for bird feeding, back yard for clothesline, and old neighbor's driveway. it was all the turning...........

I got "talked into" a Briggs and Stratton label (which is a Simplicity) wheel model (because it has a tough gear box) and had problems right off the bat, with a bad spark plug, broken chute plate (only was spot welded, and auto turn intermittent on chute rotator, plus it just felt cheesy. Plus it was only 26" vs. the 28" in had.

I brought it back to dealer (after 3 issues ) who took it back no problem, but all they sell is Honda primarily. They were closing in minutes and I have to call them today to see what they will do.

I had mentioned originally I was thinking of an Ariens and mechanic said they see a fair amount of gear box problems. I trust the mechanic, but have no experience with Arien to be fair.

I need a bullet proof machine that will crush snow and be able to clean over grass without roto tilling it like the machine I just tried.

So if the terms are right, it could be Honda again.........I just didn't plan on spending the dough.. 

Will a spankin new wheel model Honda do what I need? I will say the Honda served me WELL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>engine is so smooth.

The guys are saying how "nice" the NEW tank models are, but I don't think I need the track.........


I don't know if a refund is an option vs. trade up only, if I were to go to Ariens. This dealer I've been with for decades and they've always treated me good!

Any BRAND NEW HONDA owners?

Or, any thoughts on Ariens?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum zork52

Areins or Honda would be much better choices. Don't know what the guy is talking about with transmission problems ??


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

I would go Honda and be done with it. I think their quality is much better. It will sting to pay the extra $$ but worth it in the long run. You should get many years out of it if maintained properly. I bought a HS724 wheeled model last year and have no regrets.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello zork, welcome to *SBF.* Ariens or Honda both are great machines


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

New Honda HSS track models have triggers which allow for much easier turning by disengaging the drive on that side. If the price doesn't phase you the new Honda may be your best bet.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

wdb said:


> New Honda HSS track models have triggers which allow for much easier turning by disengaging the drive on that side.


Both the new Honda HSS-series track and wheel models have the steering (a.k.a. drive clutch release) levers...


----------



## zork52 (Feb 8, 2016)

Thx for replies. Work is letting us out early. On my way to dealer to discuss.

I just joined here for this exact reason. To bounce off fellow owners. Honda price is steep but never hear too much bad.

I'll post my end result.

thx again.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome! 

I've owned several Ariens (sold by choice, not because they broke), and have been very happy with them. I'm unfamiliar with gearbox problems on them. Their Auto Turn system has its pros and cons, it doesn't seem like it's always the smoothest system. 

If you want to clear across the top of your grass, a tracks model may be what you want. At least with the Hondas, I understand you can set the machine to raise the bucket a little off the ground, like for when you're clearing something that would get torn up if the bucket was scraping on the ground. I believe this setting can be changed without tools. Raise the bucket for grass, then drop it again for pavement, etc. 

I believe the Ariens tracks machines are a little different, they may not offer this easy bucket-raised capability. 

My Ariens machines have all had wheels, no tracks. I clear across my grass, but I have to push down on the handles to keep the bucket raised. So they will certainly do it, but I can mess up and chew into my yard if I just let the machine ride along normally. 

I think the Ariens are excellent products. But a Honda tracks machine sounds like it might be a good fit for what you're describing, if the yard-clearing is a big factor. Either should be a solid, reliable snowblower, however. There are a lot of ~40 year old Ariens still clearing snow.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

RedOctobyr said:


> I believe the Ariens tracks machines are a little different, they may not offer this easy bucket-raised capability.


The tracked Ariens I looked at in the showroom a year ago lifted the bucket completely off the ground, the same way the Honda does. In fact the Ariens had more positions, 5 I think, compared with the HS Honda's 3. The gas strut on the new HSS Hondas pretty much negates that advantage for the Ariens though.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Buy American.


----------



## zork52 (Feb 8, 2016)

After full research and demo at the dealer today, I bought the Honda HS928 without electric start. Dealer knocked off $100 for my troubles with the Simplicity. Quite a big improvement over my 21 year old track machine.......

At the very least, it's built here in America.


I've been using StarTron to treat my fuel, but dealer recommended SeaFoam (as most others are more intended for storage of fuel and only for so long), so I will be treating her to that and well as my gas can moving forward.

Even the high test which is all I use is poor quality now.

A sincere thanks to all for replies and suggestions.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Congrats on the machine! Please post photos of her when she arrives, and be sure to stick around and participate in the forums.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

pfn said:


> Buy American.


Every chance I get! Honda snowblowers are built in North Carolina. My Subaru Legacy is built in Indiana. My BMW is built in South Carolina. 

Your turn.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

zork52 said:


> After full research and demo at the dealer today, I bought the Honda HS928 without electric start. Dealer knocked off $100 for my troubles with the Simplicity. Quite a big improvement over my 21 year old track machine.......


Awesome, enjoy it! The Hondas sound like outstanding machines, I'd love to get to try one some day. For those of us curious to buy used, it's unfortunate that they hold their value so well  But it's great for the owners! 

Pics when it arrives would be cool. 

Hopefully we (or at least Fitchburg) will get some more snow soon so you can try it out. 



> I've been using StarTron to treat my fuel, but dealer recommended SeaFoam (as most others are more intended for storage of fuel and only for so long), so I will be treating her to that and well as my gas can moving forward.
> 
> Even the high test which is all I use is poor quality now.
> 
> A sincere thanks to all for replies and suggestions.


If you want some light reading on fuel stabilizers, take a look here: 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/44945-fuel-stabilizers.html

It's a brand-new machine. So my opinion would be to use a fuel additive that *is* meant more as a stabilizer for storage, since you don't need to clean anything out yet. You'd be better off focusing on keeping the fuel system clean by not letting the gas go bad, I'd think. I add stabilizer to my gas can every time I fill it, regardless of where I am in the season, I count it as cheap insurance. 

I'd run regular (conventional/dino) oil for the first 5 hours, at least, before going to synthetic, if you were considering synthetic. That will help give the piston rings time to seat. An earlier oil change with regular oil wouldn't do any harm, of course.


----------



## zork52 (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the info about fuel. I have a POS Kodak Camera that I feel like smashing every time I use it! I'll try and post some pix. It matched my POS Kodak 5250 that I'd like to smash first. Kodak is no longer making printers. What a surprise......................

I got to use my new machine the other day on a snowed in side walk. and some fluff in the yard. Man what an improvement over the foot lever from years ago with the shock control. This thing really hugs the pavement if you want it to and with the adjust lever skims over the yard quite nicely.

It was warm enough also that I poured warm water over the mouth and impellers to clean off all the scuzz. This is like a new Ferrari for me.

My only critique at the moment is the little baton they give you for snow clogs vibrates around like crazy. And you can hear it when you walk away from the machine while it's running. I might run a few turns of electrical tape over the 2 clamp points or see if the dealer has something a little fatter to stuff in those clamps.

I do love this machine. I am SO FRIGGIN GLAD I spent the extra dough. Those of you that endorsed what I was thinking help push me over the edge. I got 12 months no interest on the last grand I had to come up with. Once you have a Honda, it's hard to like anything else. The motor is so smooth..........


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

Might just be the cheapskate in me??

$3000 would buy me about 6 years of someone else clearing my snow???

I'll stick with the older Ariens. I can wrench on them myself, and have never had more than $300 into one.


----------



## zork52 (Feb 8, 2016)

Zedhead said:


> Might just be the cheapskate in me??
> 
> $3000 would buy me about 6 years of someone else clearing my snow???
> 
> I'll stick with the older Ariens. I can wrench on them myself, and have never had more than $300 into one.


 
Hey Zed,

Don't blame you and glad to see that works for you. 

But I'm very independent and seeing I got 800 for my 21 year old model (but very well maintained) and price was 2600. I think I did ok. Still a lot but I'm working full time (probably forever) and just need a bullet proof, reliable, reliable, machine for being outside in whatever Mother Nature dishes out. I've had over 20 surgeries throughout my life and the "temple" is starting to "crumble" a bit these day including my back.

There are times when I'm outside for HOURS. I need a machine that will stay out there with me w/o issue. 

I do know lots of "vintage" machine owners that continue to be happy with older gen machines. vs. newer production.............I'm not or never have been a wrencher, so at 62, not about to start.

I have friends that do and admire them for learning to DIY.


----------



## zork52 (Feb 8, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> Awesome, enjoy it! The Hondas sound like outstanding machines, I'd love to get to try one some day.
> 
> *Maybe the next blizzard coming you can stay over and spend the 3 or 4 hours outside for me! :white^_^arial^_^0^_*
> 
> ...


 
*I didn't even consider or ask about what kind of oil is in the darn thing. I've only got about 1 hour on it right now.
*
*My dealer is Schofield's in Leominster, but I figure that would've mentioned that idea if beneficial. But thanks for that thought and all the info. Something to consider.
*


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

zork52, it should be a great machine. Maintain it, especially including the fuel system, keep it lubed, and I'd expect it will give you years of good service. Good luck!


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

Zork, everyone has different situations, and I can clearly see the needs you have now.

Hat's off to you for even tackling the snow! 

Good luck with the new machine. (not that you need it with a Honda) 

One tip, get yourself a separate gas can for your small engines and keep it filled with Non-Oxy gas. It'll save tons of headaches.


----------



## zork52 (Feb 8, 2016)

Zedhead said:


> Zork, everyone has different situations, and I can clearly see the needs you have now.
> 
> Hat's off to you for even tackling the snow!
> 
> ...



I think my buddy mentioned this stuff before. There is a station about half hour away from me. About 30 cents more expensive per gallon right?


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

Yeah, it's usually 92 octane premium fuel


----------



## zork52 (Feb 8, 2016)

I tried to see if I could upload photos of my typical snow blowing areas and 2 pics of the new "Ferrari" but it won't let me "directly" do that. 

Looks like you have to use some type of photo storage site.........:huh:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

zork52 said:


> I tried to see if I could upload photos of my typical snow blowing areas and 2 pics of the new "Ferrari" but it won't let me "directly" do that.
> 
> Looks like you have to use some type of photo storage site.........:huh:


photobucket works well and its free


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

zork52 said:


> I tried to see if I could upload photos of my typical snow blowing areas and 2 pics of the new "Ferrari" but it won't let me "directly" do that.
> 
> Looks like you have to use some type of photo storage site.........:huh:


When replying, you don't have to use the icon that shows a picture. That one does require that you use a link to an online photo storage site, which is inconvenient. 

Instead, when replying, click on the paper-clip icon. A window will open, and you can click on "Browse", to upload pictures that are stored on your computer. It will upload them to the forum, so that you don't have to put them on a separate online photo sharing site.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

zork52 said:


> My only critique at the moment is the little baton they give you for snow clogs vibrates around like crazy. And you can hear it when you walk away from the machine while it's running. I might run a few turns of electrical tape over the 2 clamp points or see if the dealer has something a little fatter to stuff in those clamps.
> 
> I do love this machine. I am SO FRIGGIN GLAD I spent the extra dough. Those of you that endorsed what I was thinking help push me over the edge. I got 12 months no interest on the last grand I had to come up with. Once you have a Honda, it's hard to like anything else. The motor is so smooth..........


Zork, I might have a solution for the vibrating "baton" or shovel for your clogs. I suspect like most, that it snaps into a retainer. You can get Velcro where both of the pieces has an adhesive backing. Cut a couple of the matching pieces and stick them on each end of the retainer and on the shovel. When you snap the shovel into the retainer, the Velcro will give you a snug fit that will keep the shovel from vibrating. You might want to use a solvent as a degreaser on the surfaces before sticking the adhesive pieces. 

Let me know how it works for you.


----------

